
Corning's new Gorilla Glass 5 is meant to survive epic smartphone drops - phr4ts
http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/20/12236642/corning-announces-new-gorilla-glass-5-smartphone-drops-cracked-screen
======
benmcnelly
Challenge accepted.

